# Night Stalkers : hey



## urdaddyjeep (Aug 29, 2009)

so here I am sitting on CQ with 240 PVTs running around asking questions.. one asked me about going to the 160th. I asked him whats that.. he said its a group of door kickers that kick ass and take names.. I said really.. what do they do... he said SGT I just told you and if you dont know then I cant tell you.. then he asked me what unit was I in to get my combat patch.. I told him that I hadnt been to combat and I picked it up at clothing and sales.. and he should do the same... a battle that was in 160th with me was standing there and he looked at his combat patch too and said SGT did you get yours at clothing and sales too... and here I thought you 2 were some hard chargers.. well he is still in the front leaning rest as I type this...


----------



## Swill (Aug 30, 2009)

lol. The only door I ever kicked was the SCIF door. And that's just because I stubbed my toe on the way back from the shower.


----------



## BLACKMags (Aug 31, 2009)

I tried doing the whole door kicker thing too but then I spilled coffee on myself.


----------



## urdaddyjeep (Aug 31, 2009)

Swill how long have you been there??? and are you at campbell... cause ur right that door will hurt ur big toe..


----------



## Swill (Sep 2, 2009)

7 months; still a FNG. And yeah, I'm at Campbell.


----------



## Sgt Sisneroz68f20 (Sep 4, 2009)

Here's a story,We were TDY in Texas with our package( 47's 60's and 6's) also had AF's 53 pave pigs. We finished after about a week or two. AF fired up their Acft and tried to do a fly by. As we were preparing to head home (Campbell) I said Lets Moon these Fuckers. As they flew by about 20 or so of us Night Stalkers Had our Flt Suits down to our ankles Flashing our asses to their lil flyby. It was fucken hilarious.


----------



## urdaddyjeep (Sep 8, 2009)

when was that??? how long have you been there Sisneroz....


----------

